# Eu? Olhar a Cristiano Ronaldo? Claro!



## Misslatam

Moi? regarder Cristiano Ronaldo? Évidemment ?

Eu? Olhar a Cristiano Ronaldo? Claro! Há errors?


----------



## Vanda

Misslatam, primeiro acerte seu corretor para português, é sempre ''erros'', nunca errors.
E está ok sua produção.


----------



## Joca

Vanda, mas acho que a preposição 'a' é desnecessária aqui. _Olhar Cristiano_ ou _Olhar o Cristiano_...


----------



## PeterPT

Eu sugeriria:

Mais em Portugal
Eu? Olhar para o Cristiano Ronaldo? Claro/Evidentemente!
Eu? Ver o Cristiano Ronaldo? Claro/Evidentemente!


Mais no Brasil
Eu? Olhando o Cristiano Ronaldo? Mas é claro/Claro/Evidentemente!
Eu? Vendo o Cristiano Ronaldo? Mas é claro/Claro/Evidentemente!
ou sem "o"


----------



## Joca

Na verdade, também se ouve por aqui com a preposição 'para': olhar para.

_Olhando/olhar para (o) Cristiano... pra Cristiano ... pro Cristiano..._


----------



## Vanda

Verdade, fiquei tão concentrada nos errors, que engoli a preposição.


----------



## Carfer

Bem, mas em Portugal, com o sentido de '_regarder_' que figura na frase de misslatam, creio que só dizemos '_ver_'. Nós não '_olhamos_' a televisão ou um filme, não '_olhamos_' um jogo, '_vemo-los' (_ou então_ 'assistimos ao jogo/a um espectáculo/a uma transmissão televisiva' ). _A menos que misslatam esteja na presença do Ronaldo ou de alguma representação sua para a qual possa_ 'olhar', _este verbo estará deslocado. Nem mesmo '_olhar para_' caberia. '_Olhar para'_ é dirigir o olhar para alguém ou alguma coisa e também estará deslocado fora da condição anterior, visto que, regra geral, não tem o sentido de _'assistir_' a um acontecimento. O uso da preposição _'a_' é diferente em português e espanhol, cuja construção influenciou, obviamente, misslatam. Ao contrário do espanhol, nós não usamos a preposição para introduzir o complemento directo quando este é uma pessoa ou um pronome indefinido de pessoa. _'Veí a Antonio_' em português será '_vi o António_'. Se disser '_Vi a misslatam_' em português, '_a_' não é a preposição mas a forma feminina do artigo definido.


----------



## Joca

Restaria saber o sentido exato de 'regarder' nessa frase: a pessoa olha o Cristiano como jogador de futebol ou como homem, neste caso, como sexualmente atraente.


----------



## PeterPT

Joca,
Regarder= Olhar (como todos sabemos)
É só encaixar isso na/s frase/s e arranjá-la da melhor forma.
Haverão 2 ou três formas de o fazer, eu acho que já dei a resposta,
sem qualquer tipo de presunção. Acho que não há muito mais a descortinar aqui.
Mas, como não sou dono da verdade absoluta, aceitarei obviamente outras opiniões.

Nota: Já agora não estou de acordo que se use o "pra e o pro" na escrita.
Muito menos neste contexto aqui, mais pedagógico, eu diria.


----------



## guihenning

PeterPT said:


> Joca,
> Regarder= Olhar (como todos sabemos)
> É só encaixar isso na/s frase/s e arranjá-la da melhor forma.
> Haverão 2 ou três formas de o fazer, eu acho que já dei a resposta,
> sem qualquer tipo de presunção. Acho que não há muito mais a descortinar aqui.
> Mas, como não sou dono da verdade absoluta, aceitarei obviamente outras opiniões.
> 
> Nota: Já agora não estou de acordo que se use o "pra e o pro" na escrita.
> Muito menos neste contexto aqui, mais pedagógico, eu diria.


Na verdade, não me parece tão simples, dado que a nuance da ação pode facilmente mudar o verbo em português. E por algum motivo 'ver' ainda me soa um pouco _off_ em português, no presumido contexto; ainda mais em se tratando de uma resposta a uma pergunta, o que parece ser ali o caso. Haverá sempre várias formas, mas uma mais adequada e com a qual todos estejamos de acordo também há de haver…


----------



## Carfer

guihenning said:


> Na verdade, não me parece tão simples



Não é, de facto. E o Joca tem razão quando aponta para outro sentido possível. Ocorreu-me, mas não encontrei essa possível acepção em nenhum dicionário e consultada a falante nativa de francês cá de casa, que achou a probabilidade mínima, optei pela interpretação mais óbvia, a de que misslatam vê os jogos do Ronaldo ou que o vê jogar. Esperemos que ela clarifique.


----------



## Misslatam

Bom dia amigos!

Eu não entiendo tudo porque o meu nivel é basico mais queria dizer olhar or Ronaldo na tevê


----------



## Carfer

Misslatam said:


> Bom dia amigos!
> 
> Eu não entiendo tudo porque o meu nivel é basico mais queria dizer olhar or Ronaldo na tevê



Nesse caso, no português de Portugal, _'ver_' ou, em alternativa, _'assistir a_'. _'Assistir a_', contudo, diz-se do acontecimento (ou seja, o jogo, o espectáculo, o filme, o programa de televisão, a actuação de alguém) mas não directamente da pessoa. Habitualmente não se diz _'assisto ao Ronaldo_', frase que seria entendida com grande probabilidade como significando que você lhe dá assistência, o ajuda. Mas pode dizer, sem reserva, _'assisto aos jogos do Ronaldo'._


----------



## Vanda

De qualquer modo, todas possibilidades cabem. Eu digo, com certeza: ''eu ficar olhando o Ronaldo'' (na tv)/ ou ''não vou ficar olhando o Ronaldo '' (na tv). A pessoa que está me ouvindo com certeza sabe que estamos falando de jogo. Diferentemente do inglês que vai pedir watch por assistir, nossa língua permite usar verbos com sentido geral no contexto da fala que não é isolada.


----------



## Carfer

Referia-me ao português de Portugal, Vanda. Nesse particular, a nossa variante diverge. Como disse acima, nós não '_olhamos um jogo_', vemo-lo.


----------



## Vanda

Eu sei, Carfer. Não estava retrucando a você, mas ao assunto todo. Também assistimos ao jogo/vemos na tv/ olhamos o jogo (neste caso nem estou assistindo, estou vendo qualquer coisa que me interessa ou apenas zapeando..


----------



## abovethelaws

Entao, cavalheiros, poderiamos concluir que as duas formas estao corretas? Olhar ao Cristiano Ronaldo (PT) x Olhar o Cristiano Ronaldo (BR)


----------



## Carfer

abovethelaws said:


> Entao, cavalheiros, poderiamos concluir que as duas formas estao corretas? Olhar ao Cristiano Ronaldo (PT) x Olhar o Cristiano Ronaldo (BR)



Não, de forma alguma. O uso da preposição '_a_' com '_olhar_' está errada em qualquer das variantes e _'olhar_', no sentido de assistir a um jogo ou um espectáculo, não é habitual em português europeu, para não dizer que não se usa de todo. Em Portugal o habitual é '_ver_' ou '_assistir a_' e este último verbo, esse sim, pede a preposição '_a_' no PT-europeu.


----------



## PeterPT

Então podemos concluir que ele/ela estava a assistir a um jogo onde estava o Cristiano Ronaldo
e alguém fez uma pergunta e a resposta foi: "Eu? A ver o Cristiano Ronaldo? Evidentemente!"

Eu entendo que nós assistimos a um jogo de futebol ao vivo ou na televisão
e vemos ou observamos ou reparamos em alguém ou algo em especial nesse jogo, neste caso o Cristiano.

Não vemos o jogo e assistimos a um jogador em particular, é ao contrário.
Como português é assim que tem lógica.

No Brasil é igual.
"A Maria está assistindo ao jogo e vendo/observando o seu ídolo Neymar jogando pelo Barça"

Fiquem bem.


----------



## Carfer

PeterPT said:


> Então podemos concluir que ele/ela estava a assistir a um jogo onde estava o Cristiano Ronaldo
> e alguém fez uma pergunta e a resposta foi: "Eu? A ver o Cristiano Ronaldo? Evidentemente!"
> 
> Eu entendo que nós assistimos a um jogo de futebol ao vivo ou na televisão
> e vemos ou observamos ou reparamos em alguém ou algo em especial nesse jogo, neste caso o Cristiano.
> 
> Não vemos o jogo e assistimos a um jogador em particular, é ao contrário.
> Como português é assim que tem lógica.
> 
> No Brasil é igual.
> "A Maria está assistindo ao jogo e vendo/observando o seu ídolo Neymar jogando pelo Barça"
> 
> Fiquem bem.



Então, se entendi bem, você, português, diz sempre '_vou assistir a um filme', 'vou assistir a um jogo_'. Não diz habitualmente '_vou ver um filme' _ou_ 'vou ver o jogo'_? Por outro lado, diz '_vou ver jogar o Cristiano Ronaldo_' porque se trata de alguém especial? Explique lá melhor essa regra, se não se importa. Evidentemente, lógica e correcção têm quer _'ver_', quer '_assistir_'. Ninguém discorda disso, se bem que, entre nós, o verbo que, em geral, nos ocorre e usamos espontaneamente e com mais frequência, na minha opinião, é '_ve_r'. Em todo o caso a questão aqui não é bem essa. A questão é se nós dizemos habitualmente '_olhar_' nesses casos ('_vou olhar um filme/vou olhar um jogo/vou olhar o Cristiano Ronaldo jogar')_ e a mim parece-me, de toda a evidência, que não.


----------

